# What keeps you comming back?!



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats goin' on guy's? I wanted to start this thread to pick your brains on what keeps you going to tracks that aren't your home. I have noticed in running carpet that the tracks are few and FAR inbetween. What keeps you (or would keep you) going back to a track that's an hour or two away from youir home facility? I know that the track and competition are probably 1 and 2 but what type of attitudes and things of that such are you looking for when you wake up real early on Sunday morning and say, hmmmm where am i gonna throw my car down today? Thanks!!! Tito


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

You know what keeps me coming back? The good looking guy who sits next to Jimmy at The Gate.:tongue: I think Chris would agree.

Paul


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

chicky03 said:


> You know what keeps me coming back? The good looking guy who sits next to Jimmy at The Gate.:tongue: I think Chris would agree.
> 
> Paul


   Thanks Paul!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Tito:

Hi,

Friends are a big reason I go to CEFX. it's about 180+ miles one way. when my son goes it's about getting his car to work just right. and showing him what to do if it's not. it's about making a car that other people think might not be fast enough or will work on carpet and making it work well enough that it can make the A in Stock/19t. and for me latelyit's about learning how to drive again (the last time I raced anything was when the T2 truck was first out) and it's the best way for me to forget about work and a few other things going on during the past week.
(and I love any kind of racing too!!!!!!!!!)

Thanks


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the input, who's next?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

chicky03 said:


> I think Chris would agree.


And I do.


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

*thanks*



stampede said:


> I would have to say level of competition. We have some great racers here in Grand Rapids. Needless to say, the first time I raced at CEFX was an eye-opening experience. There are some top-notch racers there. Nice to see where you fit in on a larger scale.


if I may ask, if the competition had been mediocre at best what would draw you back?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What keeps me showing up at the track? All the hot chicks that show up at the track to watch and swoon over us drivers. It's super craaaazy how many hot chicks there are! I mean, I have a hard time concentrating on working on my stuff and driving my car around because of all the hot chicks just standing all over the place!

Heck, I remember at the Cleveland Champs about 3 years ago some guy used that as a pick-up line in the elevator of the Holiday Inn hotel! "Hi, I'm a professional driver!"

-Rich


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

Rich Chang said:


> Heck, I remember at the Cleveland Champs about 3 years ago some guy used that as a pick-up line in the elevator of the Holiday Inn hotel! "Hi, I'm a professional driver!"
> 
> -Rich


good line!!!! but....did it work? somehow I think not, especially after she saw that the car he was talking about, she could stand on and not sit in!!! :tongue:


----------



## H-Rob (Aug 18, 2006)

santinuchi said:


> What keeps you (or would keep you) going back to a track that's an hour or two away from youir home facility?


Two words.

Dude Sandwiches. :hat:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I used to go to Toledo when all we had was Bratenahl to race at (temporary track, riply, cold and low grip). It was a horrid drive in the winter many trips (ice on highway, snow storms) tolls and boring drive, but it was a permanenet track with good competition. I would also go to Beaver in PA. Again-great competition, nice clean track and pit area.

I know for sure back then I wanted to become better and traveling to races was normal for me (raced karts all over the US for decades) and also a given if you wanted to become better. Same mentality about traveling or just racing in big races!! Go against the best to see how you can do.

Its all about desire and a good dose of expendible time (which I dont have anymore).


----------

